# Add freon to Frigidaire Upright Freezer



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

Frigidaire MFU21M3BW4
R134A 9oz.

Freezer has coils on each shelf. Only top shelf is cooling, with frost on only back half of shelf. 

Have gauges, etc.

What size or model low pressure line tap will work with this?


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

No replies, but..............

Installed tap, added r134a. I started at -10 psi, ended at 0 psi. 
Freezer temp now at -8 degrees.
I'm leaving the gauges on for a week or so to see how it does. 
Nothing lost, as I would have to replace anyway. 

This was my "go by"


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Actually I did reply. Just never pushed send lol. Your in the right ballpark. Chances are you have a leak in one of those coils though. Hate to tell you but frigidaire only has a one year warranty on sealed
System parts. There is a reason for it. All the other manufacturers as far as I know provide a 5 or 7 year sealed system repair. Some for parts, some form parts and labor. I don't think it's right but the only thing we can do is educate ourselves and not buy the product. Then they will comply


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks. 

It just depends upon how large the leak is. I bought it used four years ago. Who knows how slow the leakage is. I have an alarm on it, so will just see how it works out. I have noticed that Magtag and others have better warranties. I won't replace it with a Frigidaire in any event.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Sounds like these are going the same way as home portable dehumidifiers. They all seem to be junk with one-year 'walk-in' warranties.


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

Lasted a month so far. -8 degrees F constant now.


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

Two months and counting - no change so far.


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

Still frigid.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

nicksteel said:


> Still frigid.


Awesome! 

Cheers!


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

Still frigid.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

You still have a small leak.

If it's on the low side of the system, it pulls in air and moisture which is bad for the refrigeration system. It gets absorbed by the oil and wrecks havoc.

Should be found and fixed unless you want to throw away the fridge.

Monitor it and keep the low side above 0 psi.

Topping off is illegal where I am and not good. As a *temporary* measure to stop food from spoiling with a small leak and think it's okay. I think there are even provisions in commercial allowing for topping off to stop loss of product.

edit: just noticed this thread is a year old. Wonder why it lost gas but now isn't, very strange.


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

user_12345a said:


> edit: just noticed this thread is a year old. Wonder why it lost gas but now isn't, very strange.


Yeah. almost a year and a half so far. 
I didn't think it would work either, but it is still chugging along. 
An old freezer and must be an incredibly small leak as I haven't charged it since.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Did you have any trouble sourcing refrigerant and service valve or is it easier in the us? 

I'm all for protecting environment but it makes it so the diy'er can't mess around with this stuff.


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

user_12345a said:


> Did you have any trouble sourcing refrigerant and service valve or is it easier in the us?


The valve was like $5 on eBay. The freon was from AutoZone.


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

Made it 22 months, but it is now failing (22 degrees). Another recharge yesterday hasn't worked, so just ordered a replacement.


Not disappointed, as I did delay replacement for almost two years.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

nicksteel said:


> Made it 22 months, but it is now failing (22 degrees). Another recharge yesterday hasn't worked, so just ordered a replacement.
> 
> 
> Not disappointed, as I did delay replacement for almost two years.


" Good job extending the life of the freezer"


----------

